# Continuing on with Phony's theme



## sparty (Mar 17, 2015)

I stayed at Gleneden over the weekend.  Was all psyched because Foreigner was playing two nights in Lincoln City, nice weekend to take in Foreigner and stay at Worldmark Gleneden...

All the foreigner ads showed Mick Jones in the pictures and nothing said he wouldn't play.  I knew Lou Gramm of course was replaced by Kelly Hansen and Mick would be only strumming chords at most.  But Mick doesn't show up at all! Wife had a great time, we had great seats,  and everyone around me didn't seem to know or care Mick wasn't there. In fact there were 0 founding members of the band, so this is NOT Foreigner to me, just a tribute cover  band...

Also - since I was mostly interested in seeing Foreigner I got a 1 bedroom least desirable unit.  When I checked in the checkin person asked if I knew what unit this was, I said "of course".

I read somewhere on-line, tug or wmowners that the 1 bedroom least desirable was actually great, great view.. This is NOT the case, Worldmark lists the rooms accurately, there was NO view, it was a semi-basement unit.  Didn't matter to me though - my purpose was to see a concert and not really  looking for a condo with a view.

So my advice - ALWAYS trust the disclaimer Worldmark gives on units or you may be disappointed.


----------

